# Seafood!!



## Dobby (Sep 6, 2011)

I like a lot the seafood. Lobster,shrimp,  clams, scallops . Anything. Are them good or bad in a body-builders diet ?


----------



## skeoch (Sep 7, 2011)

Dobby said:


> I like a lot the seafood. Lobster,shrimp,  clams, scallops . Anything. Are them good or bad in a body-builders diet ?



Those are great. Just cook them in a healthy manner


----------



## I94 (Sep 8, 2011)

Dobby said:


> I like a lot the seafood. Lobster,shrimp,  clams, scallops . Anything. Are them good or bad in a body-builders diet ?



Any of them in moderation are very good for you. Have a lot of protein.


----------



## mr62 (Sep 9, 2011)

Dobby said:


> I like a lot the seafood. Lobster,shrimp,  clams, scallops . Anything. Are them good or bad in a body-builders diet ?



Great source of protein , I grill shrimp :yeahthat:


----------



## wifi75 (Sep 10, 2011)

great foods !


----------



## ASHOP (Sep 11, 2011)

mr62 said:


> Great source of protein , I grill shrimp :yeahthat:



Definitely ,,,,I love seafood. Shrimp,,lobster,,crab legs.....


----------



## Dobby (Sep 12, 2011)

skeoch said:


> Those are great. Just cook them in a healthy manner



I usually cook everything healthy , just took a while to learn to make healthy food taste good . cheers bro


----------

